# Travel Talk > The Travelers Conscience >  Our life's expectations and goals

## Traveler

I thought of starting this new topic today concerning our life's expectations and goals.
Anyone interested can write about his life's expectations, and goals.
Tell us about your goals - what you have already accomplished.


Starting from myself, well my first goal was to have a good family for which I could be proud of.  This I have accomplished. Have a job that will be creative and which I would love. This also I have accomplished. Travel a lot,.....well I am trying as much as possible to do this.

My expectations are to be useful in life, be helpful, have GOOD FRIENDS, be happy and travel a lot. Go to distant destinations and live with people of different cultures. The last one I have not accomplished yet.

Ok, look forward to reading about your expectations of life and goals.

----------


## vietnamtourpackages

introduction-	Budget Van Insurance
Budget Van Insurance is dedicated to drivers who have their own privately owned van. We do not cater for commercial or business vans. The typical owner will have a van because they prefer the design or extra space that they provide compared to a normal car or SUV. A lot of owners will have taken a standard van and will have then had it converted into a custom design to meet their needs.

----------


## hotelmymood

I could be proud. What I've done. Having a job that will be creative, and I'd like.

----------


## grosslewis

We do not cater for commercial or business vans. The typical owner will have a van because they prefer the design or extra space that they provide compared to a normal car or SUV.



I want to visit Rajastha next and when I am there I must go to Ranthambhor.

----------


## ancintaberry

I could be proud. What I've done. Having a job that will be creative, and I'd like.

----------


## davidsmith36

Spending Van Insurance is devoted to drivers who have their own exclusive van. We don't provide food for business or business vans. The commonplace proprietor will have a van since they lean toward the plan or additional space that they give contrasted with an ordinary auto or SUV. A ton of proprietors will have taken a standard van and will have then had it changed over into a hand craft to address their issues.

----------


## Adamjones

Its a commonly accepted sentiment that setting goals will lead you to success.
Many high achievers Ive worked with over the years reach their goals, but they end up missing their lives in the processand not in a trivial Im-working-too-hard-to-have-friends kind of way.
Heres how to set the right goals for the life you actually want:
1. STOP SETTING GOALS FOR THE WRONG REASON
2. CHOOSE A GOAL TO CREATE A JOURNEY
3. IF THE GOAL DOESNT WORK, CHANGE IT

----------


## Jennyrose

My goals in life are to have my loved ones around me and to do a job that doesn't feel like work  :Smile:  and to live with no regrets

----------

